# "Flame Spread Rating" of NM Cable???



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find this? The mech. inspector wants to see it because we have a 14-2 running horiz. through an apartment bedroom wall with an air transfer it it. The forced air HVAC system has a main return in the living room. And in the bedroom/hallway wall they have transter grilles for relief air. One is on the bedroom side close to the floor, and the other is in the hall near the ceiling. They just use the stud space LIKE a return. Usually they just put them straight through the wall down low, but the owner is worried about noise transfer, thus the different heights. If it has a flame spread rating of 5 or less it can stay according the the Mech. inspector. I argued that it wasn't an actual return just an air transfer. The romex is Southwire brand, and I've been all over their website and can't find anything. Any help would be great.


----------



## nakulak (Dec 10, 2007)

you probably need to download the cut sheet from the manufacturer of the wire that you bought. It should have the flame spread rating and smoke rating for the jacket insulation.

oops, maybe not. try your salesman and see if he can get you something. I just looked up on southwire and there's nothing on the data sheet. (I don't do resi - is romex allowed to be run in environmental air areas ?)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> Anyone know where I can find this? The mech. inspector wants to see it .......


Seriously?
Seems a bit anal if you ask me.





nakulak said:


> (I don't do resi - is romex allowed to be run in environmental air areas ?)


Yes, perpendicularly. _300.22(C) Exc._


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

> Seriously?
> Seems a bit anal if you ask me.


That's what I thought. I called our office and they were putting a call in to our supplier. I was just curious and wanted to find it.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

It's not the inspector in troy is it? Because I've had issues with that guy in the past.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Nope, Allendale Twp. MI


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> Anyone know where I can find this? If it has a flame spread rating of 5 or less it can stay according the the Mech. inspector. I argued that it wasn't an actual return just an air transfer. The romex is Southwire brand, and I've been all over their website and can't find anything. Any help would be great.


Hi Sparkysteve, 

I have Southwires wire and cable handbook. The only tests listed are for verticle flame spread and references to Limited Smoke (LS) ratings that you would see in plenum Cat.5 cables. You would need to contact the Southwire technical rep for a distinct read on this. 
I believe the inspector is worried about vertical smoke spread occurring in the particular wall bay the Mechanical sub is using for ventilation. That is the AHJ's call unfortunately. If the wall is closed, I would put a cut-in in the adjoining bay and fish a vertical run looped over and by-passing the ducted bay to the next outlet in that BC.  rbj

spelling


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you sleve it in emt and firestop or duxseal it


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

cmec said:


> Can you sleve it in emt and firestop or duxseal it


That would be the AHJ's call. Re-routing is easier if the wall is open, then there is no question of compliance. rbj


----------

